# (MN) 4xGMPR HRCH HRK ROOSTER SMASHER, MH, QAA



## torg

(MN) Rooster is a gorgeous fox red (carries chocolate.) He has proven himself in many venues. 4x Grand Master Pointing Labrador Retriever,UKC Hunting Retriever Champion, (also one Grand Pass) AKC Master Hunter, Qualified All Age in Field Trials with a gentle personality even a child can handle. He is a wonderful house companion with a mild manner that turns into a competition champion at trials. Rooster has hunted geese, grouse, ducks, pheasant, and chuckars. 
AKC SR42867101 OFA HIPS LR-182016G24 ELBOWS LR-EL43710M24 CERF LR-547 EIC/CNM CLEAR, PRA NORMAL/CLEAR, Cardiac checked. Stud fee $1000natural or frozen semen available in MN and MS. 
www.torgslabs.com 218-766-7266 or 218-766-7656


----------

